# New Extreme vanes from Flex-Fletch



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Come on Daniel....I just bought 400 vanes or so.:embara:

Now I have to buy more.

I can't wait to try them out


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

will they be available in all models ?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MBArcher said:


> will they be available in all models ?


I take it from what Daniel posted that it will be in 4 sizes.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

What are the specs? length? weight? height?

Give it up.


----------



## SchafferArchery (Feb 15, 2007)

These new vanes are the best yet.


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

Are you still using the same mold release agent that needs to be cleaned off before adhesion is possible? 

What is your recommended procedure for preparing the vanes for glueing?

Will they be available in the 1.87 low profile shield cuts?

What will be the estimated retail cost per 100?

Thanks in advance for the information


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*4 sizes*



MBArcher said:


> will they be available in all models ?


The new Extremes' will be available in our hunting sizes, as that is what they are intended for. The Flash has a similar formulation so I guess including the "Flash" there are Four sizes. 
They are:
FFP 360 (3.6 inches)
FFP 418 (4.18 inches)
FFP 470 (4.7 inches)
and 
FHP 200 "Flash" vane (2 inch high profile)
We will be officially launching them in January at the A.T.A. show.
Take care and Happy shooting.
Daniel


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Answers*



xmeister said:


> Are you still using the same mold release agent that needs to be cleaned off before adhesion is possible?
> 
> What is your recommended procedure for preparing the vanes for glueing?
> 
> ...


I will answer your questions in order.
Q: Are you still using the same mold release agent that needs to be cleaned off before adhesion is possible? Yes, there is no way to mold the type of resin we do without using mold release. Although we continue our search for an alternative and continue to clean the vanes before shipping, the mold release remains a part of our process.
Q:What is your recommended procedure for preparing the vanes for glueing? Here are a couple of links to help. http://flexfletch.com/adhesion.htm and http://flexfletch.com/faq.htm (click on adhesion). But to make it simple; clean rag, clean solvent, and quality glue. Flex-Bond is recommended.
Q: Will they be available in the 1.87 low profile shield cuts? No. At this time we have found no benefit to adding the 187 to the Extreme line. Perhaps time will tell.
Q: What will be the estimated retail cost per 100? The prices have yet to be determined but I believe they will be in line with the rest of our products.

Thank you for your questions,
Daniel


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Will the weight of the Flash remain the same or will the new ones be heavier since they are stronger?


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Daniel Grundman said:


> The new Extremes' will be available in our hunting sizes, as that is what they are intended for. The Flash has a similar formulation so I guess including the "Flash" there are Four sizes.
> They are:
> FFP 360 (3.6 inches)
> FFP 418 (4.18 inches)
> ...



See you at the ATA:wink:

Joey


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Dang it! I just ordered 400 Flash vanes today.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Don't worry*



Nino said:


> Dang it! I just ordered 400 Flash vanes today.


No worries mate, the "Flash" is still the best compact hunting vane (I think I just coined a new phrase) on the market. They will do you just fine.
Daniel


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Extreme vanes, weight*



cmherrmann said:


> Will the weight of the Flash remain the same or will the new ones be heavier since they are stronger?


The Extreme vanes will have the same weight properties as the original of the same sizes.
Daniel


----------

